# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Récord histórico

## perdiguera

A los que nos gustan los embalses y creemos en ellos, en el bien que hacen y en la riqueza que suponen, el editorial de la ROP de éste bimestre nos da una gran satisfacción y nos indica el camino a seguir para conseguir una mejor calidad de vida.
El editorial es el que viene a continuación

Para qué sirven los embalses en España.
(sin palabras) 



Revista de obras públicas número correspondiente a Julio Agosto de 2.010

Fuente: Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino. Servicio de Recursos Hídricos

Creo sinceramente que ésta alegría debe ser mayor que la de la selección de fútbol.
Enhorabuena a todos

----------


## Luján

Ahora solo falta saber rentabilizar (no necesariamente de forma económica) ese agua almacenada.

----------


## ben-amar

> Ahora solo falta saber rentabilizar (no necesariamente de forma económica) ese agua almacenada.


Totalmente de acuerdo, de esa forma tendremos asegurada durante un tiempo

----------


## Jaime González

Este año hidráulico de abundantes precipitaciones para el sector SW de Gran Canaria hicieron que la presa cogiera 86 metros de carga de agua en sólo tres meses. Estaba vacía el 1 de diciembre y con 86 a finales de febrero. Lo espectacular es que es la primera vez en 40 años que recoge tanta agua en tan poco tiempo. Para nosotros, y a nuestra escala, ha sido un fenómeno espacial espectacular.

www.presasengrancanaria.com


saludos

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> Este año hidráulico de abundantes precipitaciones para el sector SW de Gran Canaria hicieron que la presa cogiera 86 metros de carga de agua en sólo tres meses. Estaba vacía el 1 de diciembre y con 86 a finales de febrero. Lo espectacular es que es la primera vez en 40 años que recoge tanta agua en tan poco tiempo. Para nosotros, y a nuestra escala, ha sido un fenómeno espacial espectacular.
> 
> www.presasengrancanaria.com
> 
> 
> saludos


Hola  todos. Hola Jaime.
Ese fenómeno que nos comentas ha sido el mismo que hemos vivido mucha gente (sobre todo de mediana edad) que habitamos en cuencas secularmente secas. Todo un espectáculo que como habrás podido comprobar en el foro de embalses.net ha sido inmortalizado por muchos foreros.

Por otra parte, te doy la bienvenida al foro, ya que no había tenido ocasión con anterioridad.

Un saludo
Antonio

----------

